# Mini Z MM ?? RM??



## Mercuryz (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi everyone!! I'm new to this hobby, gonna need help from you pple out here in the future. :wave: 
Can anyone tell me whats the difference between the Mini Z MR02 MM and RM chasis??


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

The biggest difference is the motor placement. On the mm the motor sits down low and the rm the motor sits up & down and does not give you the low center that you want for racing. I hop this helps if you need more info you can pm me I have alot of mini-z's and like to race them in Jax. @ Harry's hobbies.
Thanks,
John


----------



## wer4car24 (Oct 25, 2003)

We race the mini-z rm-mm cars. We race on a rcp track surface and have found that the mm car handles slightly better. you can switch a mm to a rm with kyosho parts and a new body the mm cars have a slightly longer wheel base. Also with the mm cars the waight of the motor is closer to the center of the car which i believe helps to balance the car more.

Happy rc-ing


----------



## Mercuryz (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks alot guys! It helps alot. I gonna go for an MM chasis then.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm new too. I've experimented with the RadioShack Xmod RC cars and my brother and I have managed to break 3 of them in just 2 days. So, needless to say, they're going back for good.

Now I was looking at the Kyosho Mini-Z's. What's the difference between the MR-01 and MR-02 chassis? I want an on-road car, what's the best for the money?

Thanks!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If you are looking for more bang for the buck, look into the BRP line of cars. These might not be ready-to-runs, but are durable and well worth the investment. Check brpracing.com.


----------

